# Wax



## MARS (Jan 17, 2005)

Does anyone know if it is good to wax the paint this early?, only a few months old. Any particular brand?


----------



## Last (Jul 27, 2004)

Oh boy, this type of thread usually gets pretty heated.

I use Zaino but have just bought some NXT to try out.

I've heard that the NXT is easier to apply & gives just as good a shine as the Zaino but isn't as durable.

Probably the most important step regarldess of what type of wax/polish you use is the prep work. You absolutely want to clay the car first & strip any wax that is on there before you start putting on whatever you're going to use.

Pic from the Zaino website...










Last :seeya:


----------



## MARS (Jan 17, 2005)

what if the car has never been waxed/ polished. Is it good for the paint? Long use of it wont burn it? How often should one use it? Sorry if I sound like a newbie with waxing, dont want to ruin my Pulse Red paing


----------



## Last (Jul 27, 2004)

If the car has never been waxed/polished & it's seen a long trip on a boat such as these cars have you definitely want to.

1. Wash it with Dawn to strip any type of residue that may be on the finish.

2. Clay the car to pull any contaminents out of the pain. (you'll be surprised with how much there'll be).

3. Wash the car again with Dawn Dish Soap.

4. Rinse it throughly then start applying your wax/polish in stages.

The more coats you add the better the shine & more depth you'll add to the color.

Last :seeya:


----------



## C5ORGTO (Dec 30, 2004)

Last said:


> If the car has never been waxed/polished & it's seen a long trip on a boat such as these cars have you definitely want to.
> 
> 1. Wash it with Dawn to strip any type of residue that may be on the finish.
> 
> ...


 :agree I agree, and Zaino is as good as everyone says. Its awesome!! :cool


----------



## Banana Goat (Jan 2, 2005)

Clay bars are great. For wax, I use Meguiars Gold Class, prolly not as good as Zainos but it kept my last car looking great. With Zainos, don't you have to apply multiple coats and supposed to let it sit for a certain amount of time between applications? I think I remember not going with Zaino on my last car due to it took all day and I'm lazy.


----------



## Last (Jul 27, 2004)

Zaino has developed an accelerator agent that cuts application times tremendously. From several hours to just over 1/2 an hour under most conditions.

It's not cheap though. You just add a predescribed amount to only the amount of polish you're going to use that day.

ZFX Flash Cure Accelerator Additive


----------

